# Shigfusa sickness...



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 11, 2013)

I was thinking that maybe we need to start a sub forum for people that own shigefusa knives? 

I don't own one and because I so tired of seeing others spank themselves with them on the forum, I don't want one either. 

Wonderful that they are ground well, uber steel yada yada yada. I'm just saying not everyone shares this passion to go home each night and make love to them. Just saying that perhaps you should consolidate your reverence into one forum. 

Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the sickness although I am content with my one gyuto. I will say that I've noticed a huge increase in the amount of Shig's on the B/S/T forum as of late.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 11, 2013)

Believe me, i'm passionate about my knives too and don't want to be a party pooper, but Jezz-a-fusa?


----------



## panda (Jun 11, 2013)

i just picked one up to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 11, 2013)

Nah - I'd suggest turning your suggestion around and creating a sub forum for those who don't like Shigefusa. It'd be easier to manage and make more sense, as it'd be a minority. You could get together and moan about those lucky guys with their nice knives.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jun 11, 2013)

Patatas Bravas said:


> Nah - I'd suggest turning your suggestion around and creating a sub forum for those who don't like Shigefusa. It'd be easier to manage and make more sense, as it'd be a minority. You could get together and moan about those lucky guys with their nice knives.



+1

It's cyclical. Shigs are hot at the moment, (a) because they're great knives, (b) because he seems to be making more of them, and (c) because Maxim is a great dealer. But a while ago it was Heijis, then Katos, and a few months from now it might be honyakis. Who knows?


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought a Shig from Maxim last year. I let it sit in its box for a couple of months without ever using it and then sold it. It was like my personal "Holy Grail" knife acquisition. Thing was, I also purchased a DT san mai gyuto with his so called "Spicy White" steel a short time earlier. I was pretty sure then as I still am today there aren't any knives for me that are any better than one of DT's handcrafted knives.


----------



## Seth (Jun 11, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Believe me, i'm passionate about my knives too and don't want to be a party pooper, but Jezz-a-fusa?



Thank goodness we finally cleared this up; it's only Bocho knives we can be passionate about. Whew...


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 11, 2013)

99Limited said:


> I was pretty sure then as I still am today there aren't any knives for me that are any better than one of DT's handcrafted knives.



+10, I will never part with my dt mystery san mai.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 11, 2013)

Shig's are not hot at the moment, they have been hot for many years, as long as I've been around here and the other forum. This thread reminds me of similar Kramers threads. They are not magical, but considered some of the best achievable knife you can get. And they are made by a master japanese man (and sons), known for their focus on perfection, by hand. I'm not speaking of the Kramers, of course.


----------



## Mingooch (Jun 11, 2013)

Sill have not gotten to try a Shig, and will oneday...270 gyuto sounds about right.


----------



## daveb (Jun 11, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> but Jezz-a-fusa?




Bad case of Shig envy...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmmm, I thought this was a kitchen knife forum...
No offense, but WHY would we start to gripe about other's passion for any specific knife? I'm scratching my head on this one


Oh yeah, I really like my Shig.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2013)

I no longer have mine, but definitely will replace at some point. Not the biggest fan of the profile, but love the geometry. In fact I have 2 knives on the way and still tempted by Vlad's in B/S/T. :nunchucks:


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 12, 2013)

My Shigs and myself are laughing right now, thanks for this thread.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 12, 2013)

I have also never really heard anyone applaud Shig steel, it's not the greatest steel, but a great knife nonetheless.


----------



## cclin (Jun 12, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Hmmm, I thought this was a kitchen knife forum...
> No offense, but WHY would we start to gripe about other's passion for any specific knife? I'm scratching my head on this one



lus1: I've three shig in both kasumi & kitaji. I'm not a big fan of shigefusa's food reactive steel; however, whenever I use my shig, my mind still thinking "wow, this is one great knife"!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2013)

Ive owned 2 shigs. while i definitely appreciated the craftsmanship and work put into creating these knives i must admit they werent my best performers. But if the right shig at the right price presents itself on BST one day, i might take another chance.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 12, 2013)

To be fair, Shig got his reputation for Japanese style knives i.e. yanigiba. The knives we use, like a gyuto, are used for many acidic foods so it's only fair they would be reactive. He makes these to satisfy the western needs, but that's not his bread & butter. I think if you used the knives he was famous for, you wouldn't have such issues with the steel.


----------



## barramonday (Jun 12, 2013)

So it's a sickness eh , guess I'd be TERMINAL...


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2013)

I just sharpened mine and now it cuts so smooth that I can see what all the fuss is about. Its very reactive though, gotta force a strong patina and putting on an olivewood handle.


----------



## maxim (Jun 13, 2013)

hehe now i am very amazed when some say that Shig is very reactive compered to others.
First i have never thought so my self and i used quite many knives and use shigs every day.
Second Shig use same carbon cladding iron as all other blacksmiths.  

So i dont know if it his polish ? or becose knife not sealed with lacquer like some other blacksmiths do to they carbon knives, Maybe :dontknow:

But anyway i never had a problem with that reactivity and i am NOT the cleanest person. I mean i dont wipe after every cut etc. 

Also i did not notice any difference in reactivity between Kitaeji or Kasumi


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2013)

mine seemingly reacts very quickly. i was julienning potato strings with it last night and it started to rust within seconds after putting the knife down. then again i had literally just took a lot of metal off via thinning/sharpening the night before and this was its first use since that point. it smells quite a bit too, but it doesnt rub off on the food smell nor color so that's good.

maxim, quick question, do you think you could draw a picture of the correct tang hole size to do a rehandle of a shig 240 kasumi?


----------



## maxim (Jun 13, 2013)

They all very quite a lot and i dont have one on me right now


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2013)

how about just a rough guess on thickness and height?


----------



## maxim (Jun 13, 2013)

I will get some tomorrow and will post the size for you


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice guys, using my own post against me. Guess that serves me right huh. funny


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 13, 2013)

Shigs react quickly - actually I've always accepted this as a rule, but thinking again I'm not so sure.

Remembering my gyuto, it seemed the case at first. When I thinned and polished again it still seemed reactive, but not really as much as at first. Then soon enough it didn't really become an issue. So in my experience, I'm not sure if it was expectations or reality, but reality didn't seem to be as bad as I'd thought it might.

Maybe it's the reputation, and also the overall feel, but with both my Shigs I've felt a bit more protective, and so maybe more worried about reactivity than I should.


----------



## maxim (Jun 13, 2013)

Patatas Bravas said:


> Maybe it's the reputation, and also the overall feel, but with both my Shigs I've felt a bit more protective, and so maybe more worried about reactivity than I should.



Yep i think actually the same  But i might be wrong. 
Maybe its how i use them or maybe because i dont use any SS at all but In my experience anyway that they are not more reactive then any other carbon knives


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 13, 2013)

maxim said:


> hehe now i am very amazed when some say that Shig is very reactive ... dont know if it his polish ?



The polish - that might be a good point.

As you know, Maxim, I have a Kato gyuto and I've polished it. In fact, I've tried to polish off some of the fine grind marks that run from the spine to the edge to give it a bit of a finer finish, and I've found that after it became a bit more reactive even though I hadn't removed any patina.

Also - I can't remember where from - but I recall a video clip where a knife was being finished with a certain pattern of polish, and the idea was that it would be less reactive that way. Wish I could remember more.

At any rate, I haven't seen posts on this in the past so I'm wondering if, regardless of the cladding steel used, if certain polish techniques and fine scratch patterns might affect reactivity in non-obvious ways. Perhaps the Shig polish, as nice as it looks, makes it a bit more prone to react? :scratchhead:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 13, 2013)

I would have to say my Shig gyuto rusts easier than many other carbon knives I own. I'm guessing it has something to do with the softer outer layer of steel on the blade. Really hard keeping the orange/red streaks off this one.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 13, 2013)

My gyuto is probably the most reactive knife I own. BUT...when I come in from a day of yardwork with aching arthritic hands and wrists, and the thought of chopping carrots or potatoes for dinner makes me want to sit down and cry, I pull out the Shig. For ease of going through things, it is the best knife I own. Almost every other knife in the drawer can be uncomfortable or even painful to use on days like that. With the Shig, there is no pain at all. Not a twinge. For that I'll put up with any other flaw, real or imagined, you can come up with.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 13, 2013)

My knives are influenced by Shigefusa - geometry, finish and attention to detail, and DT - steels, heat treatment, production process. 

I consider these two being some of greatest at their craft in US and Japan. 

I am biased, of course, but I have enough insight in both to make this claim. Both understand what it takes to make a *well rounded knife* (geometry, profile, steel, heat treatment, fit and finish, DT handle ergonomics, etc) that performs - something many makers in US seem to miss. I am not not singling out anybody, just speaking in general terms.

I came to this conclusion a long time ago and I am yet to change my mind on this, but my criteria might be very different than other people's, so take my word with a grain of salt.


M


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I was thinking that maybe we need to start a sub forum for people that own shigefusa knives?
> 
> I don't own one and because I so tired of seeing others spank themselves with them on the forum, I don't want one either.
> 
> ...



Lol when I first started on the forum I thought the same thing. Then I was in the Pitonboy's passaround, I can see the attraction. It was nice to use, and very comfortable in the hand, for being as heavy as it was.

No crying here. There is no crying in KKF.:chin: Well maybe if you lob off a finger by your shig I can see that.:tease:


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 13, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> I would have to say my Shig gyuto rusts easier than many other carbon knives I own. I'm guessing it has something to do with the softer outer layer of steel on the blade. Really hard keeping the orange/red streaks off this one.



But, as someone just said, it's probably the same cladding steel used by other makers.



maxim said:


> Shig use same carbon cladding iron as all other blacksmiths.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 14, 2013)

But not that many of my carbon steel knives are clad.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 14, 2013)

This is funny thread Dennis  

I might say one thing, while I am a little disgusted with all that bragging, I want to tell you one thing. However you look at shig, it will do the job. 

I did some cuts with DT ITK 24cm however, and it was by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar the worst knife I have ever used or held. The tip or like front 4 cm were made out of rubber and balance was terrible. Sharpened up OK but there was no performance. Every carrot slice was a battle, especially after the half way down mark
My point is, people really like Shig cause of the consistent deliveries of quality product. When I read that DT ITK is sooooooooooooooooo delightful and I know from experience it is not [and I held a brand new knife] THAT is what hits me hard.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 14, 2013)

As always, good to hear from you Mike! I haven't seen your "my gastronomy" posts lately. I have found great cooking inspration in them. I think you said you were changing jobs right? You had to buy a car too correct?

Sorry KFFers, I hyjacked my own post.


----------



## DevinT (Jun 14, 2013)

bieniek said:


> This is funny thread Dennis
> 
> I might say one thing, while I am a little disgusted with all that bragging, I want to tell you one thing. However you look at shig, it will do the job.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the bad experience, not every knife I've made has been a home run. 

Hoss


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 14, 2013)

i find it hard to believe at DT ITK is the worst knife you've ever used, let alone one so bad it elicited that many extra letters. the DT ITK i've used was about the nicest stainless knife i've used.


----------



## Birnando (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, to get back on track somewhat, I do own two Shigefusa's, and must admit to really liking them.
They perform as good as I would expect a proper Japanese hand-made knife to do.
I have others that in my opinion are a match to them, one might even surpass them, but all in all, pretty darn good tools in my book.

And no, there is no spanking of anyone with a Shigefusa around here.
Too kinky for me, that is.


----------



## rsacco (Jun 15, 2013)

bieniek said:


> I did some cuts with DT ITK 24cm however, and it was by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar the worst knife I have ever used or held.







What you talkin about, Willis?


----------



## jayhay (Jun 15, 2013)

rsacco said:


> View attachment 16131
> 
> 
> What you talkin about, Willis?



haha, wp.


----------



## rsacco (Jun 15, 2013)

99Limited said:


> I was pretty sure then as I still am today there aren't any knives for me that are any better than one of DT's handcrafted knives.



I agree with you. I am partial to DT's knives.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 15, 2013)

rsacco said:


> I agree with you. I am partial to DT's knives.


A real fan of DT would have at least 10 of his knvies.Nice collection!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 15, 2013)

rsacco said:


> I agree with you. I am partial to DT's knives.
> View attachment 16132



That is a wicked collection of DT's!!! Very cool!!


----------



## bieniek (Jun 15, 2013)

rsacco said:


> View attachment 16131
> 
> 
> What you talkin about, Willis?



Like I care about your bollocking.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 15, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> As always, good to hear from you Mike! I haven't seen your "my gastronomy" posts lately. I have found great cooking inspration in them. I think you said you were changing jobs right? You had to buy a car too correct?
> 
> Sorry KFFers, I hyjacked my own post.



Dude still the same job but yeah had to move out further down the road so have to have a ride. 
And all the costs of it, unfortunately


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 11, 2016)

Funny how life comes around full circle sometimes but I wanted to point out my naivety some three years ago. 

Times have changed and many in this thread have moved on, some have even passed, but just wanted to tell ya I just bought my first 215 Shigfusa Kasumi Gyuto. It hasn't arrived yet. Now I've got to figure out what to sell, sometimes that hurts more than the cost of a new knife.

Some great people giving great advise in this thread. 

Anybody got an old CROW around.


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2016)

Show me what you got and I'll help identify what to sell. Hell, I'll even price it for you


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't wanna dig up dirt- but is this the thread that exploded over night into a mudslinging match between Devin and Bienek, and prompted Devin to call me the next day regarding my association with Bienek( the call was very amicable btw, and completely understandable on Devin's part). 
I've always wondered which thread it was, cuz I missed all the fireworks due to some posts being taken down by the mods the following day (which I fully understand btw).


----------



## panda (Aug 11, 2016)

Lol what was said?


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 11, 2016)

panda said:


> Lol what was said?



Nothing worth repeating from what I understand, I was just curious as to the origins.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 11, 2016)

I remember this thread...and not taking any sides but I miss Bienek around here.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 11, 2016)

Same. On both accounts. He was a very down to earth straight forward guy, with an acerbic wit. He was the first member on the forum that I became friends with, and offered me a lot of useful advice both in terms of knives and food, as well as restaurant work in general.


----------

